#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Frage zu Restharn >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,   Restharn kann ja auf Dauer zu Rückstauung bis ind ie Nieren führen. Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie das funktioniert.  Wenn sich Harn bis in die Nieren staut dann muss ja die Blase komplett voll sein. Wieso spürt man da nicht schon vorher Harnddrang ?! Gewöhnt sich die Blase mit der Zeit an Restharn und man spürt dann den Drang immer später ?!  Falls ja habe ich noch weitere Fragen: Wäre es dann also theoretisch möglich, das Beschwerden wie zb häufiges Wasserlassen mit der Zeit verschwinden und man trotzdem eine gefährliche Menge an Restharn ?!  Wie lange dauert es ca. bis so ein "stiller Restharn" gefährlich wird !?  MFG

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
Deine Verwirrung gründet auf der Tatsache, dass bereits Deine erste Annahme falsch ist: ein Harnaufstau ist weniger von der Blasenfüllung als vielmehr vom Binnendruck der Harnblase sowie dem Harnabflußverhalten von den Nieren über die Harnleiter in die Blase abhängig. Je nachdem, ob es sich um ein Akutereignis handelt oder chronisch verläuft, kann die Harnstauung mehr oder weniger symptomatisch sein. 
Beste Grüsse, logiker

----------

